# Viktorról írják, mondják, írják....



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 3)

*Nemzeti turizmusról...*

*A Nemzeti rendezvényszervező, nemzeti kongresszusszervező, sportrendezvény divízió – hamarosan a teljes turizmust maga alá gyűrő új szervezet jöhet létre, ennyi a titkos, előterjesztés. Állami hivatal fog világbajnokságot szervezni? Tényleg jönnek az állami városnéző buszok? A piac ehhez mit is szól?
Mindent központilag koordinálnának, sőt, lenne egy sor esemény, amit maguk szerveznének. Központosított állami intézményrendszerrel venné át az idegenforgalom irányítását a kormány: a legfontosabb sporteseményektől kezdve a nagy koncerteken és fesztiválokon át. Ha a tervezetből valósággá válik, akkor már kormányhatározattá válik, ami már az idén beindulhat. A tervek szerint az új gigaszervezetnek a neve Nemzeti Idegenforgalmi Ügynökség lesz. *

Az anyagot a Miniszterelnöki Kabinetiroda jegyzi, jóváhagyója _Rogán Antal_ miniszter. Az ok, a cél a turizmussal kapcsolatos állami feladatok átszervezése, bővítése, a teljes idegenforgalmi ág lefedése. A statisztikák szerint lemaradtunk a szomszédos országoktól, ahol a GDP 12-15 százaléka is befolyik a turizmusból, míg ez az arány nálunk 2013-ban csak 8,8 százalék volt. Ezért erősítenék meg Budapest központi szerepét. A terv az, hogy hatékonyabbá szerveznék a konferencia-, a szabadidő-turizmust, továbbá a Balatoni idegenforgalmat.
A borvidékek, a gyógyfürdők, valamint a kiemelt vidéki területek, fejlesztési stratégiáját is megerősítenék.
Ez az új szervezet ülhet rá az egész szektorra. Az előterjesztési terv szerint totálisan átalakítanák a turizmusért felelős állami intézményrendszert: a Magyar Turizmus Zrt. átalakulna, illetve megszűnne és utódja, a *Nemzeti Idegenforgalmi Ügynökség (NIÜ)* lenne a turizmussal kapcsolatos központi szervezet. Alá tartozna az összes további új intézmény, ezek koordinálásával és vezetésével lefedné a teljes területet, felügyelete alá tartozna gyakorlatilag a turizmus minden ága, a falusi vendéglátástól kezdve a konferencia turizmusig.
A terv szerint, a kongresszusi iroda egy nonprofit tagsági alapon működő szervezet lehetne. Így az állami és fővárosi támogatás mellett tagdíjakból gazdálkodna, amihez még hozzájönne az általa létrehozott rendezvények bevétele, továbbá a jutalék, amit rendezvényhelyszínektől, szállodáktól, egyes szolgáltatóktól szednének be. Egyelőre ezt még homály fedi, hogy kik lennének a tagdíjat fizető tagok.
A többféle bevételnek köszönhetően azt várják, hogy az NKI már három, illetve öt év alatt teremtheti elő a teljes éves büdzséjének az 50 százalékát. Létrejönne a Nemzeti Rendezvénykoordinációs Központ (NRKK), amely megszervezné, lekoordinálná a turisztikai vonzerejű rendezvényeket, de a különböző sportrendezvényeket is kézben tartaná.
Erre a sportigazgatási szervre azért van szükség, mert a magyar sportesemények szervezése túlságosan esetleges, nagyban az adott sportági szakszövetség aktivitásától függ. Ezeknél pedig sokszor nincs meg a kellő tudás az ilyen sokszereplős, nagy események tető alá hozására.
A Sportrendezvények Divízió a jogtulajdonos sportági szakszövetségekkel együttműködési megállapodásokat kötne és az előterjesztés alapján gyakorlatilag döntési joguk lehetne a lebonyolítás fontos pontjainál, mint a pályázás vagy a szponzoráció – amiben persze az állami tulajdonú cégek is azonnal képbe kerülhetnek.
A következő új szervezet a *Nemzeti Turizmusfejlesztési Iroda (NTFI)* lenne, amelynek elsődleges feladata a vidéki régiók turisztikai vonzerejének termékké alakítása, piacra juttatása, a minőségi színvonal emelése. A tervezet szerint, az előterjesztés életre hívná a *Budapesti Turizmusfejlesztési Szervezetet BFTSZ). *A budapesti turizmusszervnek saját bevételei is le(het)ne, az terv szerint az amúgy rég emlegetett Budapest Kártya értékesítéséből, illetve saját *Hop on Hop off* városnéző busz üzemeltetéséből.

Az új intézményrendszer következő tagja a Természeti és Kulturális Örökségvédelmi Iroda (TKÖI), amely a magyar természeti és kulturális értékek hasznosításáért felel majd, így például a vizek, gyógyfürdők, vagy a mezőgazdasági termékekben rejlő idegenforgalmi előnyök kiaknázásáért. Az iroda az egységes védjegyrendszer kialakításába is beszállna a Földművelésügyi Minisztérium mellé. Továbbá a gasztro-turizmus és a bor-turizmus összehangolásában is jelentős szerepet tölt majd be. Amennyiben a kormány, a teljes turizmust maga alá gyűrő szervezet ötletét megvalósítja, várható, hogy ezt pillanatokon belül, meg is valósítják.
*Ez viszont rendkívül érdekes!*
Az előterjesztés végén pontokba szedve ott áll*: az EU-nak véleményezési joga nincs, Országgyűlésnek nem kell tárgyalnia, nem kell társadalmi egyeztetést tartani róla és vitás kérdés nem merült fel.
**
_(Zárójelben jegyezném meg, ez az, amit érdemes tovább gondolnunk. Vegyük egyszer s mint tudomásul, hogy az utunkat előre ki- és megjelölik. Nekünk csak az a dolgunk, hogy azon, ne másik, de önmagunk által sem a választott utunkon, eszünkbe sem jusson menetelnünk. Tulajdonképpen "kényelmes helyzetben vagyunk". Döntenek felettünk és a nevünkben. A kérdőjelek, melyek többekben felmerülnek, no azt hajtsuk is el. Miért? Mert az nem vallana "nemzeti" szófogadásra)._


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 4)

Nem is ertem miert kell mindennek "nemzeti" nek lenni? Teljesen elcsepelik ezt a szot, erteket veszti magasztos voltat, ha mindenre hasznaljak. Legyen az trafik aminek az arukeszlete tobbsegben nem magyar hanem kulfoldi cigaretta szivar pipa stb.Raadasul az elsotites miatt majd minden kulfoldi vagy sex shopnak nezi, vagy kukkolos helynek, vagy kupinak. Arrol mar nem is beszelve hany rablasra alkalmas helyenk itelik meg a betorok meg a tolvajok, hisz senki nem latja hogy eppen kirabolja a trafikot.
Aki kulfoldrol , jon az tisztaba van azzal mikor eldonti hogy Mo-ra megy hogy minden amit lat es atel, a magyar nemzet resze a folklorral egyutt.
Az utazas irodakhoz mi koze a kormanynak, nem magankezben van?
Meg a Kadar idoben is cegek voltak pl Volan turiszt stb.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 5)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is ertem miert kell mindennek "nemzeti" nek lenni? Teljesen elcsepelik ezt a szot, erteket veszti magasztos voltat, ha mindenre hasznaljak. Legyen az trafik aminek az arukeszlete tobbsegben nem magyar hanem kulfoldi cigaretta szivar pipa stb.Raadasul az elsotites miatt majd minden kulfoldi vagy sex shopnak nezi, vagy kukkolos helynek, vagy kupinak. Arrol mar nem is beszelve hany rablasra alkalmas helyenk itelik meg a betorok meg a tolvajok, hisz senki nem latja hogy eppen kirabolja a trafikot.
> Aki kulfoldrol , jon az tisztaba van azzal mikor eldonti hogy Mo-ra megy hogy minden amit lat es atel, a magyar nemzet resze a folklorral egyutt.
> Az utazas irodakhoz mi koze a kormanynak, nem magankezben van?
> Meg a Kadar idoben is cegek voltak pl Volan turiszt stb.


*
Sajnos  csak az (lehet) a válaszom, hogy ez a jelenlegi kormány "ön-tömjénezése" 
Ők ezt a szót önmagukra ráhúzták, - azt agyalták ki  - , legyen egyetlen szó, amivel ők saját magukat jelölik.
No, ezt a szót kiválasztották. S, "NEMZETILEG" mindenre rá is húzták.
Csúnya és elítélendő dolog, de már (szinte) azt várom, hogy mikor "nevezik át" a nyilvános, fizetség helyében látogatható "pottyantókat", - Nemzeti nyilvános vécévé ?
Tény az, hogy én már ettől a szótól fejre is állok, még akkor is, ha más, egyéb okom nincs is rá.
Így "sikeresen"* ezt a szót elcsépelik, elszürkítik, sőt központilag meggyűlöltetik*. Pedig ennek a szónak más, ami kivételezett jelentésűnek kellene lennie.
Ezzel szemben?
*Felheccel.*
Nemcsak engem, többeket.


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Február 5)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is ertem miert kell mindennek "nemzeti" nek lenni? Teljesen elcsepelik ezt a szot, erteket veszti magasztos voltat, ha mindenre hasznaljak. Legyen az trafik aminek az arukeszlete tobbsegben nem magyar hanem kulfoldi cigaretta szivar pipa stb.Raadasul az elsotites miatt majd minden kulfoldi vagy sex shopnak nezi, vagy kukkolos helynek, vagy kupinak. Arrol mar nem is beszelve hany rablasra alkalmas helyenk itelik meg a betorok meg a tolvajok, hisz senki nem latja hogy eppen kirabolja a trafikot.
> Aki kulfoldrol , jon az tisztaba van azzal mikor eldonti hogy Mo-ra megy hogy minden amit lat es atel, a magyar nemzet resze a folklorral egyutt.
> Az utazas irodakhoz mi koze a kormanynak, nem magankezben van?
> Meg a Kadar idoben is cegek voltak pl Volan turiszt stb.


Sajnos, ez a mindent elnyelő, beborító, elnyomó hatalom teljesen lejáratta a "nemzeti" kifejezést (is). Persze, amíg sokan vannak, akiknek ezzel akármit el lehet adni, le lehet nyomni a torkukon, addig használják abban a reményben, hogy ezzel szavazatokat nyernek. Sajnos, ez így is van...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 5)

Törő László mégegyszer írta:


> Sajnos, ez a mindent elnyelő, beborító, elnyomó hatalom teljesen lejáratta a "nemzeti" kifejezést (is). Persze, amíg sokan vannak, akiknek ezzel akármit el lehet adni, le lehet nyomni a torkukon, addig használják abban a reményben, hogy ezzel szavazatokat nyernek. Sajnos, ez így is van...


*
Megnyomtam a "Tetszik" gombot, de nekem ez egyáltalán nem tetszik .
Mint ahogyan, sokunknak sem.
No igen, van/létezik Nemzeti Panteon Alapítvány is, sőt megszámlálhatatlan "nemzeti" előnévvel mindenféle szervezet/alapítvány/egyéb hivatal.
Itt a bibi, valaha megkülönböztetettként kezeltük  ezzel a címmel megjelölt szervezeteket/alapítványokat/egyéb hivatalokat.
Ma már a sok nemzeti között elvész a valódi, az* igazi nemzetiség...*
Orbanisztánban erre nem gondolnak?! 
Ejnye?!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> ***
> Megnyomtam a "Tetszik" gombot, de nekem ez egyáltalán nem tetszik .
> Mint ahogyan, sokunknak sem.
> ...


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Február 6)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> *M*_egköszönöm  kitüntető figyelmét._
> Tisztelt Asszonyom! Azért figyeltem föl mondataira, mert messzemenően egyetértek azokkal! Kézcsók! TL


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Február 6)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is ertem miert kell mindennek "nemzeti" nek lenni? Teljesen elcsepelik ezt a szot, erteket veszti magasztos voltat, ha mindenre hasznaljak. Legyen az trafik aminek az arukeszlete tobbsegben nem magyar hanem kulfoldi cigaretta szivar pipa stb.Raadasul az elsotites miatt majd minden kulfoldi vagy sex shopnak nezi, vagy kukkolos helynek, vagy kupinak. Arrol mar nem is beszelve hany rablasra alkalmas helyenk itelik meg a betorok meg a tolvajok, hisz senki nem latja hogy eppen kirabolja a trafikot.
> Aki kulfoldrol , jon az tisztaba van azzal mikor eldonti hogy Mo-ra megy hogy minden amit lat es atel, a magyar nemzet resze a folklorral egyutt.
> Az utazas irodakhoz mi koze a kormanynak, nem magankezben van?
> Meg a Kadar idoben is cegek voltak pl Volan turiszt stb.


A helyzet csak "fokozódik": hamarosan "nemzeti" lesz a szemét is (na, mondjuk: szemétszállítás), és a turisztika is. Ehhez csak azt kell még tudni, hogy - állítólag - hamarosan végez a kedves vezető ráhel nevezetű sarja, méghozzá turisztikai szakon, és ugye kell neki valamilyen zsíros állás. (Ezt suttogják országszerte...)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 4)

_*Egyre többször derülnek ki a különböző dolgok, amiért jogosan dühöng az ország lakosságának többsége. Az ide meg az oda utalom, ezt meg azt ide meg oda juttatok, előbb és utóbb nagyon visszaüt. S, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az "ütést" erősebbnek érzi, mint valójában az. Nap, mint nap a fejére olvassák a hiányosságokat, amelyekkel képtelen megbirkózni. *_
_* Miért? 
Mert minden fellelhető forintot és fillért oda oszt, akinek akar és jónak lát. Ezt is folyamatosan bírálják, de őt ez "látszólag" nem érdekli. A látszólag csak egy kirakat politika, mert azt képtelenség nem észrevenni, hogy egyre nagyobb és hangosabb a számonkérés. 
No én semmiképpen nem lennék, nem szeretnék a helyében lenni, még akkor sem, ha nincsenek kenyérgondjai, sőt dúskál. A közvetlen barátait elveszítette, egyre jobban felül kerekedik benne az a rossz érzés, hogy kiben bízhat és kiben nem. 
Pocsék lehet így élni, pocsék lehet.
Azt, hogy most hogyan érzi magát, hogyan is érezheti, tökéletesen visszaadja az alábbi riport, amit - érdemes elolvasni. - G.B.*_
*

*"A rezsim bukása után kiderül, hogy Sancho Panza királyságában éltünk."- Dr. Varga Zoltán pszichológussal, Kelemen Anna beszélget - a Vasárnapi Hírek interjúja.*
_Először társai, majd mi is idomultunk Orbán „stílusához”, de előbb-utóbb szembefordul vele a népe._
- Az egykor megrugdosott gyerek ma is félelemben él, és egyszer csak összeroppan.
- _Az évtizedek óta nagy hatalmú vezetőkkel dolgozó neves pszichológussal, dr. Varga Zoltánnal beszélgettünk._
*
Dr. Varga Zoltán pszichológus*
– *Különböző közegekben és szereplőkkel ugyan, de könyveiben mindig a hatalommal és annak személyiségre gyakorolt hatásával foglalkozik. Milyenek a magyar hatalmasok? Mutatnak valamilyen közös országspecifikumot?*
– A hatalom személyiségtorzító hatása közismert. Romboló hatása annál súlyosabb, minél „egyszerűbb,” kevésbé differenciált személy kezébe kerül. Még a legkiválóbbak is csak korlátozott mértékben immunisak vele szemben. Ilyen személyiség a mai magyar vezető rétegben nem található. A miénkhez hasonló primitív, kulturálatlan otrombasággal, ilyen megrendítően alacsony intellektuális teljesítőképességgel nem találkozhatunk a civilizált világban. „Stílusról” szó nincs már jó ideje. Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy az angol királynő szotyolát köpködjön Ascotban, hogy bármelyik civilizált ország vezetője a parlamentben a neki feltett kérdésekre szinte soha nem válaszol, vagy hogy – nyilvános adatokkal bizonyíthatóan – rendszeresen valótlan dolgokat állít az ország nyilvánossága előtt. A hangütés, a szóhasználat is elképzelhetetlen a mégoly éles európai politikai vitákban, vagy hogy a kormányzó párt rangos képviselője egy televíziós interjúban a kockás alsógatyájával „érveljen”. Ez a tereken való részeg vitatkozás stílusa és nincs mögötte semmi szellem.
– *És miért lettek ilyenné a magyar vezetők?*
– A vezetőket a legfelsőbb vezető választja maga köré. Így nyilvánvaló, hogy a kialakuló stílus, magatartásmód egyik döntő meghatározója maga Orbán Viktor. Újra és újra halljuk – és nem akárkiktől – „rendkívüli politikai tehetségként” említeni. Ha a politika a közügyek racionális módon történő intézésének tudománya, akkor miniszterelnökünk nem tekinthető politikusnak. Politikusként semmi se sikerült neki. Miközben harsog felénk, hogy a reformok működnek, nem léteznek reformok, miközben valamiféle rendről beszélnek, a történelem során ritkán tapasztalható kétségbeejtő rendetlenség vesz körül bennünket. Szinte minden társadalmi réteggel összeütközött. A nemzetközi fórumokon végzetesen nevetségessé tette magát, lejáratta az országot. A történelmi lehetőséget, ami a hatalomra kerüléssel a kezébe került, láthatóan észre se vette. Már régóta nincs összefüggés a neki feltett kérdések és a válaszai között. Nyilvános beszédeinek színvonala aggasztóan leromlott. A március 15-én elmondott beszéd zagyvasága ijesztő. Közállapotainkra jellemző, hogy a sajtó a „gazdaállaton” és az „emberjogi falkákon” rágódik. Könnyen lehet, hogy Orbánnak fogalma sincs róla, hogy Hitler használta ezt a gazdaállat kifejezést. Sokszor derült már ki, hogy nem egy polihisztor.
– *Szakmabelijei mondják, hogy azért lehet ennyire sikeres Orbán, mert jól használható, felmentő viselkedésmintákat ad a népnek és egyfajta tükre is a választóinak. A kudarcokért a körülményeket okolja, kerüli a kompromisszumokat, figyelmen kívül hagyja a morális korlátokat. Az elmúlt évben még keményebben, még durvábban. Ő idomul a választópolgárokhoz vagy ők hozzá?*
– Orbán viselkedése gátakat rombolt le. Ami korábban elképzelhetetlen volt, ma mindennapos, természetes. Elsőként társai, utána mi magunk idomultunk az új viszonyokhoz. Itt mutatkozik meg, hogy mit jelent a legfelső vezető karaktere. Gondoljon bele, mivé tudott válni Goethe országa egy ember miatt
–* Mennyire volt kódolva, hogy az egykor megnyerő fiatalember így bánik majd a hatalommal?*
– Jelei nem voltak, mert volt idő – ki hinné –, amikor a kutya se tudta, hogy létezik valahol egy ilyen fiatalember. Ha valaki a jövőbe lát, legfeljebb azt tartotta volna szinte bizonyosnak, hogy mint mindenkit, őt is megrontja majd a hatalom. Az idősebbek összerezzenhettek, amikor egy ismeretlen, és semmiért nem felelős fiúcska ordított fejhangon az orosz kolosszus arcába, hogy takarodj haza, mert akármennyire is repedezett a Szovjetunió, még emlékeztünk Berlinre, Budapestre, Prágára, amikor az ilyen szívesen hallott, de veszedelmes kiabálásra az „oroszok” elég éles hangon válaszoltak. De ő a tudatlanság bátorságával kiállt százezer ember elé és kiabálta, hogy ruszkik, haza. Ez ma hőstettnek tűnik a történelem fénytörésében, de akkor és ott ostobaság volt. Sok mindenről árulkodik az a ’89 táján készült felvétel is, amelyen ez a megnyerő, kedves fiatalember arról beszél, hogy az apja verte, sőt rúgta is őt. Tudja, a szülők nagyon ritkán rúgják a gyerekeiket. Sok vert, pofozott gyerekkel foglalkoztam pszichológusként negyven év alatt, de egyet sem rúgtak a szülei. „Nagyon utáltam akkor az öregemet” – mondja, és elneveti magát. Ez a nevetés jellegzetes. A nehezen síró ember nevetése, ami elfedi a szégyellt sírást. Sok ilyet láttam férfiaktól. Ha most látom szigorkodó arccal, meg a kamerára tekintettel nevetve, őszintén megsajnálom ezt a nehéz sorsú embert, akit ma sokan irigyelnek. Mert nem kerülheti el azt a pillanatot, amikor a valóság arcába ordítja, mit is művelt azzal a lehetőséggel, ami alkalmas időben a kezébe került.
– *Okozhat neki valami álmatlan éjszakát?*
– Én azt hiszem, hogy ő nagyon fél. Ahogy valószínűleg minden zsarnok fél. Egyre nő a hatalomtól, miközben egyre többen tudják, hogy ez színjáték. A világ valóban professzionális, valódi hatalommal rendelkező emberei összesúgnak mögötte, ha meglátják. Emberünk ezt mélyen elrejtve maga is sejti. Sokszor a viselkedésén is látható ez.
A zakóját gombolja, a nyakkendőjét igazgatja. Körbepillantgat. Különféle helyzethez illőnek, alkalmasnak gondolt arcokat vág. Dermedt mereven valamilyennek képzelt, csinált arckifejezéssel áll például az Obama házaspár között. Juncker elég idétlenül képes viselkedni, de mindenkit ő se legyint pofon, nem üdvözölné salut dictateurrel Putyint. Hát még „Angélát”. Vele lehet ezt tenni. Talán azt gondolja, majd a várban megnyugodhat. Derék dolog lehet Alcsútról felkapaszkodni a királyi várba. Bátor dolog. Horthy felesége egykoron így óvta férjét: Ne költözzünk a várba, Miklós! Az ablakon fognak kidobálni bennünket.
– *És hol lehet mindennek a határa?*
– Tartok tőle, valamilyen módon meg fog roppanni ez az ember, mert a képességeihez képest hatalmas terhet cipel. Amit csinál, az a világ szempontjából periférikus dolog, de az ő személyiségéhez képest ez sok. Nagyon fontos dolog lenne, hogy ezt felismerjék az emberek.
–* Eddig nem sok jele volt, hogy felismernék azt, amit ön ilyen határozottan állít.*
– Nem is nagyon tehetik. Mindenütt komolyan veszik az ilyen magas állásban lévőket. Figyelje meg az úgynevezett véleményvezérek minden zavaros kijelentésén, okfejtésén hosszasan rágódnak. Koncepciókat fantáziálnak az üres fecsegés mögé. Csak a bukott óriásról vesszük észre, hogy törpe. Akkor meg majd a másik irányba fognak túlozni. Aztán meg itt, a Kárpátoktól körülvéve mindig is autokráciában éltünk. De talán éppen Orbán nyitja fel a szemünket, hogy van egy ennél jobb együttműködési rendszer. Több helyen kipróbálva.
– *De hogyan tud véget érni egy ilyen totális, mindenre kiterjedő hatalom?*
– Vége lesz, de attól tartok, már nem tud békésen vége lenni. Mert azt nem lehet kulturáltan ordítani, hogy Orbán, takarodj, nem lehet úgy, hogy tisztelt miniszterelnök úr, szíveskedjék eltakarodni. A pillanat bármikor eljöhet. Valószínűleg olyan ok robbant majd, amire addig senki se gondolt. A robbanás után majd mindenki számára nyilvánvalóvá válik, hogy Sancho Panza királyságában éltünk egy darabig.
*
*Dr. Varga Zoltán
• Pszichológus
• 50 éve foglalkozik pszichoterápiával
• Dolgozott börtönben, országos gyermekpszichológiai ambulancián, orvostanhallgatókat és leendő pszichológusokat oktatott a SOTE-n
• 20 éve a versenyszférában dolgozik, felsővezetőknek ad tanácsokat
• A Magyar Nemzeti Bank három elnöke mellett volt elnöki tanácsadó
• Eddig három könyve jelent meg, a legutolsó, A nehezen nevelhető felnőtt online verzióban érhető el
**
Szerző: Kertész Anna
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 11)

Rendkívül figyelemre méltó írást, blogot olvastam a Facen. Áthoztam, nem hiszem, hogy csak számomra érdekes...






Nehogy már azt gondolja az ország hatalomba jutott politikai vezetése a saját akarata szerint a kénye kedvére meghatározhatja az ország majdnem minden lakosának az hogyan éljen. Nehogy már megmondja Orbán Viktor csak az a helyes amit ő elgondol az emberek mindennapi életével kapcsolatban. Ne üljön már fordítva a valóságon magát nemzetinek nevező, az ország adójából élősködő kormány az emberek többségnek a véleményével szemben csak azért, mert meg lett választva a maga javára átírt törvények szerint. Ne az legyen már egy választott hatalom alapvetése, ha már ott van a helyén akkor onnan azt csinál amit akar a maga elképzelése szerint.

Orbán Viktor azt merészelte kijelenteni a szokásos rádiós magömlése keretében, Ő ( igen, Ő) azon az állásponton van vasárnap minél több ember legyen a családja körében, és ne munkával kelljen töltenie azt a napot. Igen? És még mit szeretnél ha megtenne vasárnap az ország a kedvedért? Menjen mindenki focimeccsre az üres stadionokba? Álljon meg az élet arra a napra mindenhol az országban, ne lehessen tankolni, ne legyen nyitva az állatkert, zárjon be a tömegközlekedés, ne legyen színház, mozi sem nyitva? Mert ott is emberek dolgoznak, azoknak is van családjuk, és lehet ők is szeretnének velük tölteni egy egész napot. Ez csak néhány kiemelt példa a kijelentés képtelenségének a bemutatására, és Orbán Viktor elmeállapotának a helyzetére.

Egy ország életét a benne élők szabják meg a rendes körülmények között. Mindennapjaikat törvények és szabályok határozzák meg, amelyeket be kell tartani. Azonban mikor egy hatalommániás a saját akarata szerint használja a törvénykezést az ország elemi érdekével ellentétben, és ehhez a törvényalkotó többség lelkesen csatlakozik, akkor ott olyan képtelen helyzet áll elő amikor egy szűk kisebbség igyekszik a maga elveit rákényszeríteni a többségre. Ehhez még hozzájön a hatalmat gyakorló részéről némi bosszúvágy is, csak azért mert hosszú ideig mellőzték a hatalomból, és azt csak ordas hazugságok segítségével sikerült megszereznie, és a hazudozást utána lelkesen folytatja a továbbiakban annak megtartása érdekében. De még a kormányzása alatti hibákból eredő ellenkezést is igyekszik megtorolni az olyan törvényekkel mint a vasárnapi boltzár, ahol a kialakult helyzet ellentmondása arra mindenképpen jó, sok embernek pusztán bosszúságot okozzon a mindennapjaiban. “Nem kellett nektek a netadó? Na akkor itt van az útdíj, és még a boltokat is bezárom vasárnapra csakhogy érezzétek a törődést! Okot találok eleget az útdíj mellett, és a vasárnapi bolt bezárása indoklására, nem számít hogy az mennyire valós, a lényeg az én akaratom érvényesülése.” Persze a politikai játszma is része a vasárnapi boltbezárásnak ha a nagyon kicsi koalíciós partner szavazatára is szükség van a hatalom megtartásához.

A vasárnapi boltzár már nem is annyira a kereskedelmi dolgozók pihenéséről szól, inkább a hatalmi erő bemutatásának az eszköze. Ezt is megtehetem, szól az üzenet. Aki a kereskedelemben, vagy egyéb területen dolgozik, annak a munka törvénye határozza meg a lehetőségeit. Az Orbán Viktor vezette kormány már több esetben bebizonyította számára nem lényeg a munka rendes megfizetése, nincs jelentősége a dolgozó akaratának, nem számít a belőle élő család nehéz sorsa. Ez még akkor sem fontos ha a vasárnapi boltzárral sok dolgozó jövedelme tovább csökken. Igen, fontos a család, fontos az együttlét, fontos az is, ezt megfelelő körülmények között tehessék meg az érintettek. Ne utólag legyen már róla vita, ne utólag kelljen már változtatni rajta, ahogy az majdnem minden esetben megtörténik a Fidesz kormány számtalan rossz döntése miatt.

Orbán Viktort azonban az érvek, vélemények általában nem érintik meg. Soha nem is hallgat rájuk, egy esetben nem kérdezi meg az adott szakmai terület illetékeseit. Néha bohóckodik a saját maga által létrehozott konzultációkkal, de érdemi vitát soha nem folytat le egy kérdésben sem. Mert Ő úgy gondolja mindent jobban tud, és mindenhez jobban ért, és soha nem téved. Majd ő megmondja mit csináljanak az emberek az országban az életükkel, azt hogyan éljék meg még az akaratuk ellenére is. A saját tévedhetetlenségének a fenntartása számára minden esetben fontosabb mint a többség akarata.

Nem kötelező vasárnap dolgozni. Nem kötelező vasárnap a boltoknak nyitva lenni. Nem kötelező lecsökkenteni a munka után járó pótlékokat, emelni az adókat. Nem kötelező a közpénzt naponta milliárdos nagyságrendben ellopni a családi összefogás segítségével. Nem kötelező letelepedési kötvényt árulni a saját zsebre a haveroknak, nem kötelező az állami földeket szemérmetlenül lenyúlni. Kötelező lenne viszont olyan törvénykezés ami a többség érdekét szolgálja, és létrehozását valódi szakmai egyeztetés előzi meg. Kötelező lenne független igazságszolgáltatás, ami nem engedi a hatalomnak elvenni az adóforintok közpénz jellegét. Kötelező lenne a megfelelő egészségügyi ellátás a beteg gyógyulása és a benne dolgozók érdeke szerint. Ja, ők is dolgoznak vasárnap. Kötelező lenne megfelelő oktatás, ahol nem a butaság fenntartása a fő szempont, és nem nő ki vízfej a tudás megszerzésének a megakadályozására.

Úgyhogy Orbán Viktor nyugodtan békén hagyhatja a vasárnapot, az ország nagy része birtokában van annak a szellemi képességnek amivel képes eldönteni mit szeretne csinálni azon a napon. Neki nem feladata ennek meghatározása. Hozzon olyan törvényeket, amelyek az ország valódi érdekét szolgálják, nem a saját társaság meggazdagodását. Erre viszont képtelen, ezért is alkalmatlan. BANDITA


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Április 16)

*V I D E O - ÉRDEMES MEGNÉZNI!*

***
Ennek a dalnak - csak az első mondatai illenek ide:
A többi már "más" téma.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 2)

*Álmodtam kisvasutat, stadiont - meg is valósult
**
Nagyon régen volt, amikor én még kis srác voltam…
Ültünk Lőrinc barátommal az óvodában és beszélgettünk. Más akkor eldőlt, hogy belőle POLGÁRMESTER lesz, én pedig VASUTAS. Mind a ketten saját falut és olyan vasutat akartunk, amelynek nincs végállomása sehol, más vonatok nem csatlakozhatnak hozzá. Csak a mienk. Itt fog közlekedni FELCSÚTON, és a házunktól az óvodáig fog közlekedni. Lesz egy megálló Lőrinc barátom háza előtt is, közvetlenül a disznóól mögött. Ha esik az eső vonatra szállunk, ha nem, akkor kétüléses HAJTÁNNYAL megyünk oviba, később iskolába. Akkoriban TANÁCSELNÖK volt a faluban, de ez a megnevezés nem tetszett – valahol hallottuk ezt a POLGÁRMESTER nevet – hát az akart lenni… Sokkal jobban hangzott.

**
Egyikünk sem volt valami igazán jó gyerek, de az álmainkhoz ragaszkodtunk. Naphosszat kiültünk az árok partjára, néztük a kacsákat, közben köpködtük a szotyolát. Álmodtunk egy szép focipályát, ahol majd rúgom a labdát, Lőrinc pedig fújja a sípot, mert bíró lesz, és már azt is szabálytalannak fogja ítélni, ha valaki felém közelít. Gólkirály leszek a saját stadionomban. Később, ha már kiöregedek a fociból, majd a fiam, - aki biztosan tehetséges emberke lesz – a profi ligákból hazatérve majd oktatja a kölköket, akikből később válogatottak is lehetnek. Belőlem, miniszterelnök lett, Lőrinc víz, és gázszerelő kisiparos, később pedig álma teljesült – igaz segítségemmel – POLGÁRMESTER lett!

**
Ezt szeretném magamévá tenni! Már másodszor vagyok Magyarország miniszterelnöke. Vannak híveim, akik akkor is ott állnak mögöttem, amikor nyilvánvalóan a furfangos paraszti eszemmel átverem őket. Igaz, hagyok nekik is a koncból, és abból nagyon sokan, és jól megélnek. Nem kell mást tenniük, csak ütni – vágni a baloldalt még akkor is, ha amit mondunk – semmiben sem fedi az igazságot. Lényeg, hogy sokszor mondják, sokan, és akkor előbb, vagy utóbb, a bogár ott lesz a fülben, ami mindig duruzsolni fog. A taktika és technika működik… Átvertem az EURÓPAI UNIÓT, ömlik a pénz számolatlanul és költöm is azt úgy, ahogy kedvem tartja. Már nem csak egyetlen egy kis stadionom van, hanem sokkal több, - ahol foci nincs – és most lám, a legrégibb álmom és vágyam is teljesült.

*SAJÁT KISVASUTAM VAN. *Ide, a nagy Pesti MÁV állomásokon nem lehet jegyet váltani. Nincs hozzá csatlakozás. Nem jön sehonnan, és nem megy sehova. Összesen hat vagy hét kilométer hosszú, és úgy kanyarog a pálya, ahogy valamikor elgondoltuk. Megáll a régi házunk előtt, a stadionnál, és a disznóhizlaldát is el fogja érni előbb, vagy utóbb. Lőrinc háza is közel van a vasutunkhoz, ezért teljes köztünk az egyetértés. POLGÁRMESTER és NAGYVÁLLALKOZÓ, sőt milliárdos lett nagyon rövid idő alatt. Dolgozunk együtt, családjaink jövőjéért. A környező földeket is felvásárolta, amiben nekem is van egy kicsike részem, de földesúrnak azért nem számítok itthon – FELCSÚTON. A pálya és környéke is csuda szép. Hófehér kövekkel van minden borítva. Nem került sokba – bár ez azt hiszem üzleti titok – *de nekem megérte. Az enyém ez is!* Ne kérdezze, hogy melyik bányából hozták – annak sincs jelentősége, bár majd sokan mondják azt, hogy a családi birtokból került ez is ide – jó pénzért. Istenem! Ha a közelben nincs olyan kőbánya. ahol ilyen szép fehér a kő, és ennyire olcsó, akkor azt kell megvenni, amelyik kedvezőbb árfekvésű, – nem törődve az ellenzék és az ellenségek támadásával. Mert biztosan lesznek ilyenek is, de állok elébe. Az ÁTADÁSI ÜNNEPSÉGEN nem sokan voltak. Az állomás parkolójában csak a meghívottak és az újságírók autói, no meg a TEK gépkocsija álltak.. Barátok, ismerősök, politikusok a közvetlen környezetemből. Csak nekik mondtam egy kis beszédet*. A falu lakossága nem jöhetett be, csak zavartak volna. Főleg azok, akik kicsi gyermekkorom óta ismernek. Mondták volna a magukét, az újságírók pedig mindent lejegyeznek, közreadnak. Velük is beszéltem. Zsebre dugott kézzel, hogy ÉRZÉKELJÉK, nem igazán tartom olyan nagyra őket, - akik mindenben csak a hibát keresik. Itt is volt szabály, mint a Parlamentben. Csak ott és akkor, amikor akarom, - akkor nyilatkozom. *Sokan, irigylik, hogy van egy luxus felszereltségü vagon is, amit a VIP vendégek használhatnak. Ez nyáron hűthető, télen fűthető. A parasztoknak jó lesz az is, ami rendelkezésre áll. Mit akarnak ezer forintos jegyért? PULLMANN kocsit? Két mozdony jár a kisvasúthoz. Hiába, - nehéz a terep elől húzni, hátul tolni kell – nagy a súly. A fogyasztás ezen a távon nem sok, kétnaponta SZÁZ LITER GÁZOLAJ, szinte ingyen van. Van olyan politikus, aki naponta elautózik ilyen mennyiséget – amit ki is fizetünk, de hát ilyen világot élünk. Aki megteheti.

**
Az első napon sem telt meg a kisvasút. Csak a barátok, ismerősök, politikusok és néhány újságíró utazhatott velünk a két végállomás között. Mindenkinek tetszett a szép, rendezett pálya és a közvetlen környezete. Jó volt nézni az ablakon keresztül az ismert tájat, és gondolni azokra az időkre, amikor erről, csak álmodozni mertem. Ma már ez is valóság…

**
Május elsején már megtörtént az első incidens. Volt néhány kíváncsi ember, aki azért utazott ide FELCSÚTRA, hogy ezt a világcsodát, ami az enyém, megtekintse. Nem voltak sokan, talán 20 – 25 fő. Jöttek a DK aktivisták, akiket egészen biztosan ez a Fletó cukkolhatott fel. Jöttek transzparensekkel, molinókkal, sőt ketten annyira elfáradtak, hogy a sínekre feküdtek, és miattuk a vonat sem tudott elindulni. irigykednek, mert Gyurcsánynak nincs sem vonata, sem vasútja, de még csak ahhoz is csóró, hogy a ligetben a helypénzt kifizesse. Tarlós Pista jól kibabrált velük. Volt, aki fizetett, és ők is nekünk adják a zsozsót, ha ünnepelni akarnak. Így kell ezt csinálni okosan, szakszerűen, HABONYIZÁLVA. *A rend őrei gyorsan, szakszerűen intézkedtek és a botrányt okozó álmos tüntetőket száraz, fedett helyre vitték – ahol nem tudom hogyan érezték magukat, de autó nélkül kellett hazamenniük! Jót nevettem rajtuk. Ráadásul, a többiek sem ülhettek fel egy körre sem, mert nem volt jegyük! Bliccelni pedig az én vasutamon nem lehet!*

**, hogy néha, - néha ábrándozni mer. Engem is megcsalt egy délibáb. Az NB II. ben már nem tudom hogyan a tovább.
Majd megbundázzuk, oszt jól van. Az egyik csapat a pályán kis vasutast játszott. Bent maradtak, de megnézhetik magukat, hogy mennyi támogatást fogok nekik adni. Annak is eltöröm a kezét, aki csak gondolni mer ilyesmire az MLSZ-nél. Az én csapatom, és stadionom az NM II. csoportban a világon mindenütt megállja a helyét. Nekem fűtött pályám van, ilyen még a BARCÁNAK sincs! Legfeljebb, ha jövőre innen is kiesünk, akkor bővíteni fogjuk az NB –I. versenylétszámát HATVAN csapatra, és akkor is visszatérünk az élvonalba. Legföljebb, majd otthon családi körben IMÁDKOZUNK ezért, van aki ért hozzá, és talán be is jön, mint lám a vasút majdnem időre. Én most, KÉZI HAJTÁNNYAL megyek majd a vonat előtt egy kört, utas amúgy sincs, az idő szép, a TEK emberei meg majd futnak a pálya mellett, - javítják a kondíciójukat.

A bundához nagyon értünk. Lám a TV2 ben a NAGY DUETTBEN is a zsűri úgy pontoz, ahogy én akarom, illetve ANDY barátom utast. Győznie kell a falábú Zsuzsának, aki ráadásul még énekelni sem tud, - aki ellen ágál a közönség, de mit érdekel minket. Lényeg, hogy nézik a műsort, miközben kapnak egy kis kulturális agymosást - amit észre sem vesznek.

*Kedves Lajos Barátom! Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a szerelvényre Te, a mozgáskorlátozottságod miatt – és persze mások sem – felszállni nem tudnak, de ez nem véletlen. Szándékosan úgy terveztettem az egészet, hogy csak az egészséges emberek utazzanak, mert ha a vonat lerobban, akkor nem kell a betegekkel, a mozgássérültekkel bajlódni, őket biztonságba helyezni. *

*Viszontlátásra a METRÓM átadásánál, ami a Vár alól indul majd, az első megállója Biatorbágynál, a második Bicskénél lesz, és a vége itt a pálya végénél – akár csatlakozással is… Lesz rajta WI - FI, helyi TV műsor, amikor majd a kedves utasok az átadási ünnepségeimet tekinthetik meg, illetve tiszta, őszinte beszédeimet hallgathatják, amíg a szerelvényen tartózkodnak. Ott, szívesen látlak 2020 végén, ha lesznek olyan birkák, akik megint rám adják szavazatukat, illetve megválasztanak. Bízom a kettős állampolgárokba, és a már elhunytak hűségében is!
**
(Megjegyezendő: a fenti szöveget nem Döbrögi fogalmazta. Hanem az alábbi szerző, akit „behoztam” ide a mi köreinkbe. Amit Ő, az alábbi megjegyzésként, összegezve „töredelmesen” le is ír. – G.B.)
***
_Kellett nekem besörözni és vodkázni.. Utána mindig valami ilyesmit álmodok, aztán ha leírom, még azt mondják, hogy nem szeretem ORBÁN VIKTORT, aki, ezekben az órákban BARÁTOMNAK nevezett, - miközben a nyugdíjamat csak 0,9% körül fogja emelni. Vasutam, disznóhizlaldám abból biztosan nem lesz, de HAJTÁNYOM sem!
Villás Lajos_


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Május 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Álmodtam egy kisvasutat, stadiont - és megvalósult...
> **
> Nagyon régen volt, amikor én még kis srác voltam…
> Ültünk Lőrinc barátommal az óvodában és beszélgettünk. Más akkor eldőlt, hogy belőle POLGÁRMESTER lesz, én pedig VASUTAS. Mind a ketten saját falut és olyan vasutat akartunk, amelynek nincs végállomása sehol, más vonatok nem csatlakozhatnak hozzá. Csak a mienk. Itt fog közlekedni FELCSÚTON, és a házunktól az óvodáig fog közlekedni. Lesz egy megálló Lőrinc barátom háza előtt is, közvetlenül a disznóól mögött. Ha esik az eső vonatra szállunk, ha nem, akkor kétüléses HAJTÁNNYAL megyünk oviba, később iskolába. Akkoriban TANÁCSELNÖK volt a faluban, de ez a megnevezés nem tetszett – valahol hallottuk ezt a POLGÁRMESTER nevet – hát az akart lenni… Sokkal jobban hangzott.
> ...



El tudom képzelni, hogy ilyen gondolatok cikáznak a "Fej"-ben. Ez az igazán szomorú, hogy meg is valósítja az álmait, a mi kárunk és veszteségeink árán.


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Május 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Törő László Úr!*
> Megnyomtam a "Tetszik" gombot, de nekem ez egyáltalán nem tetszik .
> Mint ahogyan, sokunknak sem.
> ...


Tökéletesen egyet értünk! Ugyanígy elkoptatták, lejáratták nemzeti ünnepeinket, jelképeinket, mindenünket! Nehéz, fáradságos és hosszú munka, folyamat lesz felrázni az embereket, megmagyarázni, megismertetni az igazi nemzeti értékeinket, nemzeti érdekeinket.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 3)

Törő László mégegyszer írta:


> Tökéletesen egyet értünk! Ugyanígy elkoptatták, lejáratták nemzeti ünnepeinket, jelképeinket, mindenünket! Nehéz, fáradságos és hosszú munka, folyamat lesz felrázni az embereket, megmagyarázni, megismertetni az igazi nemzeti értékeinket, nemzeti érdekeinket.


*
Rádöbbentem arra, hogy az emberek többsége elveszítette - nemcsak itthon, szinte a világon mindenütt - a gyökereit. A családhoz való kötődését. Szinte csak évekre mondják ki azt, hogy "örökké, és az igen-t". Itt már megdőlnek az életek. S, mint minden, a családból, az otthonból indul ki.
Ha ezt elsorvasztják, s mind többen nem tudnak okosan életet tervezni, élni, szeretni, kulturálódni, otthont teremteni, kapcsolatokat ápolni - VALÓDI KAPCSOLATOKAT, - nem virtuálisakra gondolnék, - akkor minden átértékelődik. S, nem biztos, hogy a jó, a jobb irányban. Vannak országok, mint például Olaszország, ahol még mindig rendkívül erősek a családi szeretet szálak. Ott egy vasárnapi ebédnél megbeszélik az elmúlt hét történéseit és előre vetítik a következő hét tennivalóit. U.úgy,mint valaha itthon is ez volt. Ma már? A szülők külön, lehetőség szerint jó messze élnek a fiataloktól. S, a fiatalok az ünnepek valamelyik napján leruccannak, vagy felutaznak - ki-mikor-hol-hová. De ezek az ünnepek már mások, mint azok a régiek voltak.
Családon belül is, mit látok? Haza esnek, fáradtan, szinte űzve a rettegéstől, holnap és azután lesz-e még munkahelyük? Az asszonyok többnyire kész, vagy hideg ételeket szervíroznak vacsoraként. Egyre kevesebben főznek, főként a szegényebb réteg az, aki még ragaszkodik a saját elkészítésű krumplileveshez és zölbabfőzelékhez... A gyerekek bevonulnak a szobáikba és interneteznek. Az apa tévézik, vagy a net monitorja előtt - játszik... Mindenki magára marad a saját gondolataival, a ki nem mondott véleményével. Aztán fürdés, fekvés. S, így forognak a napok, hetek, évek egymás után.
Elmaradtak a közös programok, a közösen megélt élmények, amelyekből egy idő után csoda szép emlékek vál(HAT)nának...
A szálakat elszakították.
Így minden borult. Az erkölcs, a nemzeti kötődés, s mi maradt?
A nyájszellem. No igen, hogy mi az? Légyen akárki, akár milyen is a vezető, morogva, durrogva, de követik. Beletörődve, mint a birkák. Ezt mondja - énekeli el Bródy János, az alábbiakban:
**Igen, igen, erről írok, erről beszélek... Bródy János AZ, az EMBER, aki ezt nagyon jól látja. Minden esetben, minden fórumon és dalaiban felemeli a szavát, hogy ne így legyen.


----------



## setni (2016 Május 3)

Törő László mégegyszer írta:


> Tökéletesen egyet értünk! Ugyanígy elkoptatták, lejáratták nemzeti ünnepeinket, jelképeinket, mindenünket! Nehéz, fáradságos és hosszú munka, folyamat lesz felrázni az embereket, megmagyarázni, megismertetni az igazi nemzeti értékeinket, nemzeti érdekeinket.


Ahhoz mit szólsz hogy a Himnuszt rap stílusban előadót feljelentették nem zeti jelkép megsértése miatt.....


----------



## Törő László mégegyszer (2016 Május 4)

setni írta:


> Ahhoz mit szólsz hogy a Himnuszt rap stílusban előadót feljelentették nem zeti jelkép megsértése miatt.....


Elvakult ostobaság... Olyan, mint az 50-es években: azt ötágú csillagot csak hódolattal lehetett emlegetni. Korábban Tell Vilmos nem süvegelte meg Gessler sipkáját, és ezért dorgálták meg..... Szóval nem új jelenség, bár kissé idejétmúlt....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 9)

*Nem, nem dicsőítek, ahhoz túl dühös és elkeseredett vagyok...*

Ami tény, az tény, a *honnan - a hovába*, nem volt egyszerű eljutnia. Kérdésem csak az, *hogyan és miképpen, s főként mi ezért mennyit fizettünk és fizetünk*?
Ő az a csoda, aki a* semmiből a sokat*, a* még többet ki tudta és ki is varázsolja*.



A Képes 7 - _1989-es interjúja Orbán Viktorral_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 21)

*"MSZK
Én Orbán Viktor tanácsadója szeretnék lenni!
Azt tanácsolnám neki,hogy húzzon el a francba!
Csiki Vilmos"

Egyre többen így és ezt gondolják... *
Ő viszont még a széllel is szemben áll. Pedig bekövetkezhet egy olyan vihar, mely kiröpít(HE)ti az összkomfortjából.
20 körmével, talpnyalóival - bebetonozta a trónját, csak azt még nem tudja, arra még nem ébredt rá, hogy a beton is egy idő után morzsolódik, repedezik, nem tart örökké.
Megsúgom, a piramisok még mindig állnak 
*
Egy saját maga által megteremtett "üveghegyre" mászott fel, most gondjai vannak, kétségkívül az arcán is meglátszik.
Hja, sírva nem fakadok, nem sajnálom, sejtem, hogy többen így vagyunk ezzel...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 15)

*A Weekend Magazin szerint:
Miniszterelnökünk - foci őrült!*

Az osztrák *Weekend Magazin hét végén megjelent, magyarellenes* hangulatú írását, *Perényi János*, hazánk bécsi nagykövete elítélte.
– Rendkívül szerencsétlennek és elfogadhatatlannak tartom, ha a sport szellemiségével visszaélve, azzal kapcsolatban negatív érzelmeket keltenek és egy futballmeccset ellenségeskedésként jelenítenek meg.Ha a nemzeti válogatottjaink közötti mérkőzést a két ország kormányfőinek fotójával a címlapon a jó és rossz küzdelmeként állítják be, az sajnos pontosan az ilyen sportesemények valódi értelmét sérti meg és súlyosan károsítja népeink évszázados (sport)barátságát – mutatott rá a nagykövet. A magazin múlt hét végi számának címlapján teljes terjedelemben* Christian Kern *osztrák kancellár és a *magyar miniszterelnök* szerepel, alatta pedig felirat hirdeti: a jó a rossz ellen. Bár a fotó önmagában utalhatna a tegnap esti mérkőzésre is, a lap már a címlapon megmagyarázza, hogy többről van szó, mint a nemzeti tizenegyek mérkőzéséről. A 18. és 19. oldalakon folytatódó cikkben sem kímélik a magyar kormányt és országunk kapcsán autoriter futballállamról, valamint foci őrült miniszterelnökünkről beszélnek. Mint írják,* a kormányfő az utóbbi években közel félmilliárd eurót ölt stadionokba, mindezt a magyar adófizetők pénzéből.* A lap szerint az új nemzeti stadionunk fogja feltenni az i-re a pontot, majd beszámolnak a 2019-ben elkészülő, világszínvonalú projekt építési költségeiről és méretéről.
– Évek óta jelen van a médiában a magyarellenes hangulat, de ez mindennek a teteje – nyilatkozta a Bécsben élő Eva Maria Barki. Az ügyvédnő szerint elfogadhatatlan, hogy a lap a sportot politikai célokra használja fel, így levélben fordult az Osztrák Sajtótanácshoz, amely máris kiosztotta az ügyet az illetékes testületnek.

Az igazsághoz tartozik, hogy éppen tegnap az osztrák-magyar meccs előtt szembesültem itt a neten, olyan minősíthetetlen üzenettel, amit a "magyar szurkolók" küldtek az osztrákoknak. Rettenetesen szégyelltem magam, mert akik a fotón szerepeltek. A molinóra festett fotót és a nyomtatást nem tűrő megjegyzést lobogtatták. No őket nem tartom "magyar szurkolóknak", sőt semmiképpen sem olyan embereknek, akik a sportban a sportot szeretik, mert akkor nemcsak toleránsak, de sportszerűek is lennének.
Nem, nem ismétlem, nem hoztam be a hírt, az "ÜZENETET", amit küldtek ily módon a tegnapi meccs előtt az osztrákoknak. A negatívumokat nincs szándékomban megerősíteni, amelyekkel már ma is küzdenünk kell. Nekünk, a többi magyarnak, akik elhatárolódnak az ehhez hasonló megnyilatkozásoktól.
Ezt csak azért szúrtam a végére, mert a "műsornak" ezek szerint két felvonása is volt/van.
Az első, amit tegnap megtapasztaltam, a második az osztrák magazin véleménye. Nincs csodálkozásra való okom.
Kíváncsi lennék arra, hogy Eva Maria Barki, a Bécsben élő ügyvédnő mit szólna, ha ezt a tegnapi molinóra festett fotót és az üzenetet meglebegtetném előtte.
Belátom, sőt igaz, a miniszterelnök sem tud mindenütt ott lenni, sőt, más dolga is van.
Az viszont tény, hogy ilyen molinót nem lobogtathattak volna meg, ha más szellemiség volna kis magyar hazánkban. S, erről közvetve jelenlegi kormányunk tehet.

Ezt egy kicsit öngólnak tudom be...
*

*


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Június 15)

A megállapítás (mármint, hogy foci őrült) stimmel! De akkor is igaza lett volna a weekend magazinnak, ha ebből a megállapításából,. A focit kihagyja!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 20)

*A semmiből – a semmibe – keresztül a seholon…*

*a felcsúti kisvasút*

„…a magyar miniszterelnököt vizsgál(hat)ják egy kétmillió eurós EU-támogatás „abszurd” vasútvonalra költése miatt” – nagyjából így lehetne lefordítani a brit *The Daily Telegraph* online kiadásában megjelent cikkében írtakat. A konzervatív brit lap _budapesti tudósítója szerint _vizsgálat indulhat Brüsszelben, azért, mert a pályázatban a kormány az EU-nak azt ígérte, hogy a kisvasút turisztikai vonzerő lesz majd és naponta több ezer utasra lehet számítani. 2 500-7 000 napi utast ígért, ám az első hónapban napi szinten mindössze 30 utas vette igénybe a felcsúti nosztalgia járatot.

Az Európai Unió a projekt nyolcvan százalékát finanszírozta.

„A magyar kormány szándékosan hamis adatokat jelentett, mivel a kérelem benyújtásának idején a becsült számok teljesen abszurdak és irreálisak voltak. Ez csalás, a csalásokat ki kell vizsgálni az uniós szerveknek” –ezt és így írta meg *Jávor Benedek* EP képviselő, a Párbeszéd Magyarországtól az EU korrupcióellenes szevezetének az OLAF-nak. Brüsszel e bejelentés miatt vizsgálódhat, az ellenzéki politikus szerint abszurd, hogy a kisvasút a miniszterelnök gyerekkorának két fontos faluját köti össze. *A felcsúti kisvasút után újabb milliárdos támogatású projekttel fejlesztenék az Etyek környéki turizmust. *

A részletes terv szerint *3,7 milliárd forintért bicikliút* épülhet *Etyek, Bicske és Tarján* között, valamint *gasztro sétányt* alakíta(ná)ak ki a borvidéken. A napokban megjelent kormányhatározat szerint *2,2 milliárd forintot szánnak a kerékpárút* terveinek elkészítésére, az első ütemre és a kapcsolódó fejlesztésekre, valamint a gasztro sétány első ütemére. *A fejlesztések második ütemére Varga Mihály nemzetgazdasági miniszternek kell előteremtenie további csaknem 1,5 milliárd forintot.*



Most vizsgálód(hat)nak.
De nemcsak ezért, a másik vonal, amit szintén górcső alá vehetnek, az *a felcsúti 3 500 férőhelyes stadion*. Ennek pedig az *az érdekessége, hogy Felcsúton a népesség száma 1 700 fő.*
Mind a két eset tény, s nagyon is elgondolkoztató. Az egykori román despota _Nikolai Ceausescu_ nyomdokait követi jelenlegi kormányunk?
Tagadhatatlanul jogos az UNIO vizsgálódása…
A miniszterelnök elutasította a „vádakat”.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 20)

*Búcsúbeszéd
a Józan Ész halálára...*

Ma egy szeretett barátunk elvesztését siratjuk:
*Józan Ész*_-t, aki sok éven át volt közöttünk. _Senki sem tudja biztosan, hány éves volt, mivel születési adatai már régen elvesztek a bürokrácia útvesztőiben.
Emlékezni fogunk rá, mert olyan értékes leckéket adott nekünk, mint *“dolgozni kell, hogy tető legyen a fejünk felett” *és “mindennap kell olvasni egy keveset”; hogy tudjuk, *miért lel aranyat, aki korán kel,* és hogy felismerjük olyan mondatok érvényességét, mint* “az élet nem mindig igazságos*” és* “lehet, hogy én vagyok a hibás”. Józan Ész* egyszerű és hatásos parancsok *“addig nyújtózkodj, ameddig a takaród ér”* és megbízható szülői stratégiák “nem a gyerek, hanem a felnőtt dirigál” szerint élt.
*Egészsége akkor kezdett gyorsan romlani, amikor fura szabályokat kezdtek alkalmazni*: jelentéseket egy hatéves kisfiúról, akit szexuális zaklatással vádoltak, mert megpuszilta egy osztálytársát; *kamaszokról, akiknek iskolát kellett változtatniuk, mert feljelentették drogot áruló társukat* és *a fegyelmezetlen diákját megdorgáló tanítónő elbocsátása csak rontott az állapotán*. *Józan Ész* akkor kezdett háttérbe szorulni, *amikor szülők csak azért támadtak a tanárokra, mert azok végezték el azt a munkát, amelyben a szülők csődöt mondtak: fegyelmezetlen gyermekeik fegyelmezését. *Még tovább hanyatlott, amikor az iskoláknak szülői engedélyt kellett beszerezniük ahhoz, hogy beadjanak egy aszpirint, bekenjenek egy gyereket naptejjel, de tilos volt tájékoztatniuk a szülőket, ha egy diák drogozott, egy diáklány teherbe esett,pláne ha abortuszt akart csináltatni. *Józan Észnek elment a kedve az élettől, amikor a tízparancsolat nevetség tárgyává vált, némely “egyház” üzletté aljasult, és amikor a bűnözők kezdtek különb elbánásban részesülni, mint áldozataik. Józan Ész számára kemény csapás volt arról értesülni, hogy az ember már nem védheti meg magát egy tolvajtól a saját házában, ellenben a tolvaj beperelheti őt, ha kezet emel rá és ha egy rendőr megöl egy bűnözőt, még akkor is, ha ez utóbbinál fegyver volt, azonnal eljárás indul ellene aránytalan védekezés miatt. Józan Ész halálát megelőzte szüleié: az Igazságé és a Bizalomé, a feleségéé: a Bölcsességé, a lányaiké: a Felelősségé és a Törvényességé, a fiúké: az Ésszerűségé.
*
De élnek szörnyű mostohatestvérei:* Hívják az ügyvédemet, Nem én voltam, Ne szólj bele, és a Társadalom áldozata vagyok*. Nem vagyunk sokan a temetésén, mivel nagyon kevesen fogták fel, hogy elment.
Nyugodjék békében!
*
*Lori Borgman amerikai újságírónő eljátszott a gondolattal, mi lenne akkor, ha a Józan Ész egy jó barátunk volna. Vajon észrevennénk a halálát? És mit mondanánk a temetésén? *


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 7)

*Mindenért megfizetünk...*

*minden tettünkért megfizetünk*, no ennek tudatában teszek és veszek, no meg intézkedek.
*Egy dolog ami vigasztal, hogy Miniszterelnökünk sem lesz ez alól a kivétel. Remélem és bízom, majd ha eljön az ideje, keményen megfizettetik vele minden tettét és agyament ötletét.* Mert ezekből van elég, szinte kifogyhatatlan az újabb és újabb az istentelen ötleteiből. Ilyen károkat a habsburgok és az oroszok együtt véve sem tettek kis hazánkkal, mint ez a jelenlegi kormány. No igen, hogy a törököket ki ne felejtsem.
Hová is vezeti kormányunk a magyar népet? A válasz egyértelmű: a susnyásba, a kilátástalanságba és közben verik a mellüket, hogy megmentenek minket. Kiktől is? No a migránsoktól, azoktól, akiknek eszükbe sincsen itt maradni. Még a világ legszörnyűbb helyén is tudják, hogy itt nincs jövő, innét csak menni, futni kell, de mielőbb.
No, de nem összpontosítsunk. Mi is az újabb agyament ötlet, amelyet a vezető pártjának segítségével ismét keresztül ver.
Még most sem tudom megemészteni. *A Fejér megyei településről – Felcsútról – még mi hiányzik? *
No, kedves Olvasóm, nem hiszed el. *Egy 6 milliárd forintba kerülő luxus sportcsarnok.*
Mi is van eddig miniszterelnökünk szülőfalujában?
No csináljunk egy aprócska leltárt: kocsma, templom, egy 3.500 főt befogadó csilivili stadion.
Mindez nem elég.
Miniszterelnökünk kútfejéből kipattant az újabb "hatalmas ötlet",




ne tagadjuk, a kisvasút is hasonló pénzherdálás volt. No, de folytatom: az általa alapított Felcsúti Utánpótlás Nevelésért Alapítvány a szűken mért 2 milliárdból felépíti a falu következő nevezetességét. Mi is légyen ez? *Egy parketta borítású és műfüves focipályával felszerelt, konferencia központtal rendelkező sportcsarnok.*
S, mint általában ember tervez, no és ebben az esetben nem az Isten, de ismét az ember tovább is számolta, így a „szűken mért”
*a 2 milliárdos kiadásból – 6 milliárd forintos lesz.*
S, feltennénk a kérdést, hogy „miből” építik ezt az ismételten szükségtelen építményt? A válasz természetesen az, hogy közpénzből. *A mi pénzünkből. Olyan, de olyan csilivili lesz, hogy a 3,8 milliárdba kerülő Pancho Arénánál is többe kerül, no igen, szerényen és szűken mérve, annak a másfélszerese. Most erre és ezért büszkének kellene lennünk?!
*
Brüsszelnek üzenném, vegyék már fel azt a szemüveget és nézzenek már bele a Magyarországon folyó pénzügyekbe.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 10)

***
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 22)

*Más szemében a szálkát – a magáéban a gerendát sem…*
Írhatnám ezt másként is, a mind többieknek – kötelező - a snájdig külső, a fogyókúra – önmagára ezt nem vonatkoztatja.
Miniszterelnökök, királyok vigyáznak a külcsínükre, ezt ő, nem tartja fontosnak.
A mikrofon egyszer a díszszemle közben, véletlenül bekapcsolva maradt. A miniszterelnök akkor elégedett véleményt fogalmazott meg a díszegység tagjairól, miután ellépkedett a katonák előtt. Akkor többször is elismételte, hogy a katonák nagyon jól néztek ki. _„Nincs köztük kövér, az a halálom, pocakos tábornokok, jól néztek ki nagyon_” – mondta az őt kísérő parancsnoknak.






Mindezt nem megszólásként írom, csak tényként. S, ez légyen a befejező mondatom itt,* amíg a más szemében a szálkát, addig a sajátjában a gerendát – sem látja meg. *Ha ő gurulhat, akkor a többiek miért nem?! *Ezt nevezik *_*döbrögi-demokráciának, ami nincs és nem is lesz...*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Július 23)

*Igaz, igaz, igaz - háromszor is IGAZ!*

_Éles szemű munkatársunk_ hívta fel erre az írásra a figyelmünket. Úgy éreztem, ezt nem tarthatjuk meg magunknak, közzé kell tenni. Nem mintha* erről az országban élők* nem tudnának, tudunk, nap, mint nap a történésekkel - szembesülünk. S, minden marad a régiben. Kérdés, hogy meddig? Meddig lehet még feszegetni azt a bizonyos húrt, amely már legtöbbünkben a szakadás előtt van. Sőt, ha_* itt, az országhatáron belül élők,*_ másként, másképpen gondolkodunk, *országunk vezetője - kiröppen és - határainkon túl osztja az észt. Annyira ám, hogy az ott élők, már aki rendelkezik magyar igazolvánnyal, visszatarthatatlan ingert érez arra, hogy belemásszon, bele szóljon a mi, az országunk határán belül élőknek az életébe. *
Hogyan és miként?
Szavazással.
Méghozzá olyan szavazással, amely jelenlegi vezetőink ténykedését rögzíti, sőt félő, hogy még hány évre?!
No, akkor lássuk is, mi az, amit folyamatosan - 


-*békán-ként*, le akarnak és le is nyeletnek velünk, az* itt, honon belül élőkkel*.
**
Az Isten pénzét is propagandára költené a fideszes bagázs. Most 3 milliárd forintból indítanak gyűlöletkampányt a menekültek ellen. Hogy újabb hónapokra eltereljék a szájtáti nép figyelmét az égbekiáltó belföldi problémákról, a saját bődületes korrupciójukról és kudarcos kormányzásukról.
És most hagyjuk is, hogy abból a sok millió forintból hány gyereket lehetett volna évekig jóllakatni, hiszen már a jó keresztény Harrach Péter is megmondta, hogy a magyar gyerekek azért nem esznek, mert nem éhesek.

Viszont a jó cserkész ahol tud, segít - ezért összegyűjtöttük azt a 10 tényt, amely szerintünk a leghitelesebben mutatja be az Orbán-rezsim elmúlt 6 éves teljesítményét. Reméljük, ezekkel is találkozunk a plakátokon!
*






*1. Hazugság volt az egymillió új munkahely*
A beígért egymillió új munkahelyet már csak gúnyból említi bárki is. A foglalkoztatottsági adatokat a felduzzasztott közmunkás-állománnyal kozmetikázza a kormány. Csakhogy ezek nem piaci munkahelyek, hanem az adófizetők által eltartott kamuállások. Valójában 1 millió értéktermelő polgárral van kevesebb nálunk, mint a velünk azonos méretű Csehországban, és ez meglátszik minden nyomorunkon.
*2. Nincs beruházás, menekülnek a befektetők*
Piaci álláshelyek pedig nem is lesznek, mert a kiszámíthatatlan gazdasági és jogi környezet úgy taszítja a befektetőket, mint kacsa tolla a vizet. Senki nem fog olyan országba beruházni, ahol egy vállalkozást államosíthatnak, vagy vasárnapi boltbezárással, visszamenőleges törvénykezéssel, a piac újraosztásával önkényesen csődbe taszíthatnak.
*3. Egekben az államadósság, pedig lenyúlták a magánnyugdíjat*
Hazugság volt minden fideszes ígéret az adósságcsökkentésről. Hat év Fidesz-kormányzás után az államadósság 25 ezer milliárd forint: magasabb, mint amikor átvették Bajnaitól a kormányzást. Pedig időközben lenyúltak az emberektől 3000 milliárd forint magánnyugdíj-megtakarítást is, hogy betömködjék a lyukakat.
*4. Az Európai Unió legmagasabb, 27%-os ÁFA-ját fizetjük*
Az egész EU legmagasabb, 27 százalékos forgalmi adóját fizetteti az Orbán-kormány a keményen dolgozó kisemberekkel. Fontos tudni, hogy a magas ÁFA a szegényeket sújtja a legjobban, mert a jövedelmük legnagyobb hányadát ők kénytelenek élelmiszerre, fogyasztási cikkekre költeni.
*5. 80-90 ezer nettóért güriznek a szociális dolgozók*
A súlyos munkaerő-hiánnyal küzdő ágazatot már csak azéhbérért dolgoztatott ápolónők, szociális munkások lelkiismerete és emberfeletti munkabírása tartja össze. Sokat elárul az Orbán-kormány értékrendjéről, mi minden volt fontosabb számukra az elmúlt 6 évben (a kisvárosi focistadionoktól az MNB-nek sokmilliárdért vásárolt kastélyokig), mint a megalázó egészségügyi bérek rendezése.
*6. Erőszakos dilettantizmussal tönkretették az oktatást*
Agyonhajszolt diákok és pedagógusok, megfélemlítések, versenyképtelen tudás, rohadó tornatermek és WC-k, a tanárok nyakába ültetett komisszárok, a tanszabadság durva csorbítása, brutális forráskivonás - dióhéjban ez jellemzi Orbánék oktatáspolitikáját. Emiatt tüntetnek tanárok és diákok tízezrei hónapok óta.
*7. Katasztrófa szélén az egészségügy, halni járunk a kórházakba*
Egy csípőprotézis-műtétre akár éveket, de egy rákszűrésre is kemény hónapokat kell várni. A várólisták miatt sokan leromlott vagy már gyógyíthatatlan állapotban jutnak el a terápiáig. Életüket végigdolgozó emberek kapnak moslékot enni az állami kórházakban. Darált löncshús, kefír, szelet kenyér a mindennapos menü. A botrányos forráskivonás miatt a legalapvetőbb eszközökre, fertőtlenítőszerekre sincs pénz. Húsevő baktérium falja a betegeket, évente több százan halnak meg kórházi fertőzésekben.
*8. Félmillióan menekültek el az országból*
Legalább 500 ezer magyar honfitársunk menekült (gazdasági emigránsként) Nyugatra és eszük ágában sincs hazajönni. Ők jellemzően a nyelveket beszélő, magasan képzett, versenyképes tudással rendelkező fiatalok, akikre pont a legnagyobb szükség lenne itthon. Csak 2014-ben minimum 31.500 magyartávozott külföldre, másfélszer annyi, mint egy évvel korábban, vagyis gyorsul a kivándorlás üteme.
*9. Minden objektív listán csúszunk lefelé*
Minden objektív listán romlik Magyarország helyezése. A Transparency International jelentése szerint Európalegkorruptabb harmadáhoztartozunk és csak süllyedünk lefelé. Romlott a helyzetsajtószabadság-ügybenis, az RSF szerint: "a kormány továbbra is zaklatja azokat a médiumokat, amelyek nem állnak a politikai ellenőrzése alatt". A Freedom Housejelentésea "nem megszilárdult demokráciák" kategóriába sorolta vissza hazánkat.Gyermekszegénységbenrosszabbul állunk, mint Románia. Egész Európában csak Bulgáriában éhezik a gyerekek nagyobb százaléka, mint nálunk.
*10. A fideszesek gennyesre keresik magukat*
Andy Vajna lenyúlta a teljes szerencsejáték-piacot és csak adókedvezményben több milliárd forintot kap puszira. A dohánypiac újraosztásával több ezer trafikos vesztette el az állását, hogy a haverokat helyzetbe hozzák. Gázos Lőrincnek milliárdok esnek ki az ingujjából, a "saját lábán álló" Orbán Ráhel férje pedig állami megbízásokból lett 30 éves korára milliárdos. A miniszterelnök eltitkolt, 5 kúriás majorsága semmilyenvagyonbevallásban nem szerepel, és Orbán legális jövedelméből nem is futhatta rá. Rogán Antalra lassan hetente vallanak a magyar alvilág legnagyobb maffiózói, de vagyonokat szakított a letelepedési kötvényekkel is, miközben az államot milliárdos kár érte.
*Hát ezek azok a „sikerek”, amelyekbe minden nap bele kellene dörgölni a Fidesz rajongóinak orrát.*

*
_(Forrás: Nyugati Fény)_


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Július 23)

A fasisztoid népirtó ideológia egyértelmű megnyilvánulása a csuti zsebdiktátor szájából!

http://vs.hu/kozelet/osszes/orban-nagy-dolgokra-keszul-de-meg-nem-beszel-rola-1001


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 5)

A házszabály ezt titulust nem ismeri...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 7)

Az Emigrációban Élő Magyarok Szövetségének az elnöke rövid levelet irt Orbán Viktornak.
_(A levél 2016. október 04-én fel lett téve Orbán Viktor Facebook oldalára)._

Tisztelt Orbán Viktor Úr!

Egy nagyon kedvelt német közismert személy szavaival fordulok, Önhöz.

Ön nagyon jól tudja, már régóta szinte mindenhol Ön a fő téma.
Orbán úr! Önnek igaza van, vannak terrorista migránsok.
De vannak bűnöző rendőrök is. Szüntessük meg zárjuk ki ezért a rendőrséget?
Vannak politikusok akik nem jól működnek. Szüntessük meg ezért a politikát, szüntessük meg a demokráciát? Vannak gyerekek is akik nem jól működnek. Szüntessük meg őket is?
Mindig csak mindent megszüntetni, eltüntetni?
Az embernek már kedve sincs Önről beszélni vagy Önről tréfálkozni.
Tisztelt Orbán úr! - én a fent említett közéleti személy szavaival élve, most nem mint az Emigrációban Élő Magyarok Szövetségnek az elnöke, de nem is mint kormányoknak, országoknak tanácsot adó pénzügyi szakember, és nem is mint újságíró, hanem csak mint egy egyszerű ember, indulatok nélkül szeretnék Önhöz szólni.
Ön az üldözötteket, a migránsokat legszerencsétlenebbeket, legszegényebbeket használja fel a propagandájára. A menekültek, az emigránsok, a menekültség, a migráció Önnek teljesen mindegy!
Önnek csak az a fontos, hogy az országban uralkodó súlyos problémákat eltussolja, elterelje a figyelmet a korrupciókról az Ön politikai tehetetlenségéről és az ország vezetés hozzá nem értéséről.
Kik lesznek a következők, akik ellen Ön az embereket uszítja?
Orbán úr! - Ön talán elolvassa ezt az írásomat, de az is lehet, hogy nem, de Ön Magyarország miniszterelnöke. Az emberek is, és én is azt szeretnénk, hogy az ország miniszterelnöke olyan valaki legyen, aki felelősség teljes és lehetőleg még emberséges is. Ön egyik sem! Kérem, menjen, távozzon el a politikából. Ön nélkül mi nagyon jól megleszünk.

Üdvözlettel
Balogh Dezső
Az Emigrációban Élő
Magyarok Szövetsége
Elnöke.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 7)

*Ez is megvolt: Orbán egy akciófilmben szerepel*
A hajnali TEK-es gyakorlatról egy parádés videó készült Orbán Viktor főszereplésével, van benne minden: lövöldöző terroristák, művér cunami és korláton mászó rendőr. Nem hittük volna, hogy még lehet fokozni a propagandát, de ezzel az alkotással filmfesztiválokra kellene nevezni.
A terroristák elszánt emberek, és nekünk legalább olyan elszántnak kell lennünk - erről beszélt Orbán Viktor a Puskás stadion metrómegállónál, ahol az éjjel terrorelhárítási gyakorlatot tartottak. A TEK egységei mellett lengyel, szlovák és cseh kommandósok is ott voltak, és egy gépfegyveres terrortámadást szimuláltak.
A szimulált támadásban a terroristák egyszerűen besétáltak a Stadion autóbusz állomáson a váróba, fegyvert rántottak, és másodpercek alatt szinte mindenkivel végeztek. A támadók a kiérkező járőrre is rálőttek, majd a metróállomás irányába mentek, folyamatosan tüzelve mindenkire, aki az útjukba került. A riasztás után rövid időn belül a helyszínre érkezetek a Terrorelhárítási Központ (TEK) egységei, cseh lengyel és szlovák kollégáikkal együtt.
*



*

Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök (b2), Tarlós István főpolgármester (j), Hajdu János, a TEK főigazgatója (j2) megtekinti a Terrorelhárítási Központ (TEK) terrorelhárítási gyakorlatát a Stadion autóbusz-pályaudvarnál 2016. október 6-án éjjel.
MTI Fotó: Illyés Tibor

A szimulált terrorelhárítási akció a metróalagútban folytatódott. Az egyik támadó túszul ejtett egy ott dolgozó munkást, a TEK egységei azonban ártalmatlanították a fegyverest. A következő helyszín a metróperon volt: a megállóban több, súlyos sérültet hagytak maguk után a támadók, akik a metrókocsiba húzódtak vissza, fedezékül használva a járművek utasait. A TEK egységei lerohanták a metrókocsikat. Hogy pontosan hogyan foglalták el a járműveket, azt nem mutathatjuk meg, mert azzal kiadnánk a terrorelhárítók taktikáját. A terroristák ártalmatlanításával egy időben az egészségügyisek hozzáláttak a sérültek ellátásához.






Bár a terroristák már nem jelentettek veszélyt a civilekre, egy elhagyott gyanús csomag még aggodalomra adott okot, a robbanószer-kereső kutya jelezte is, hogy valószínűleg pokolgép lehet a hátizsákban. A TEK szakemberei nem kockáztattak: egy robotot irányítottak a csomaghoz, és egy nagynyomású vízlökettel semmisítették meg a táskában lévő robbanószerkezetet.
A terrorelhárítási gyakorlatot Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, a belügyi, a honvédelmi miniszter, valamint Budapest főpolgármestere is megtekintette. A miniszterelnök azt mondta, nem egyszerű végignézni egy ilyen gyakorlatot, hiszen régen a mozifilmekben láttuk ezeket a jeleneteket, most pedig az esti híradásokban. Hozzátette: ha nem vagyunk legalább olyan jók, mint az elkövetők, akkor nem is tudjuk megakadályozni és megtorolni a velünk szemben elkövetett cselekményeket.
http://24per7.info/hatborzongato-kepeket-hoztak-nyilvanossagra-orban-viktorrol/
_(Forrás: 24per7.info, valamint M1 Híradó)_


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Október 10)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Ez is megvolt: Orbán egy akciófilmben szerepel*
> A hajnali TEK-es gyakorlatról egy parádés videó készült Orbán Viktor főszereplésével, van benne minden: lövöldöző terroristák, művér cunami és korláton mászó rendőr. Nem hittük volna, hogy még lehet fokozni a propagandát, de ezzel az alkotással filmfesztiválokra kellene nevezni.
> A terroristák elszánt emberek, és nekünk legalább olyan elszántnak kell lennünk - erről beszélt Orbán Viktor a Puskás stadion metrómegállónál, ahol az éjjel terrorelhárítási gyakorlatot tartottak. A TEK egységei mellett lengyel, szlovák és cseh kommandósok is ott voltak, és egy gépfegyveres terrortámadást szimuláltak.
> A szimulált támadásban a terroristák egyszerűen besétáltak a Stadion autóbusz állomáson a váróba, fegyvert rántottak, és másodpercek alatt szinte mindenkivel végeztek. A támadók a kiérkező járőrre is rálőttek, majd a metróállomás irányába mentek, folyamatosan tüzelve mindenkire, aki az útjukba került. A riasztás után rövid időn belül a helyszínre érkezetek a Terrorelhárítási Központ (TEK) egységei, cseh lengyel és szlovák kollégáikkal együtt.
> ...


Minek volt ott? Nézelődni? Ez egy színjáték volt, nevezhetjuk ujjgyakorlatnak is, az eredetit másként vezénylik le. Ne tudja meg Magyarország, hogyan.


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 November 19)

Popper Péter 2005-ben írt, de azóta még aktuálisabbá vált írása Orbán Viktorról.
Az írás 2015-ben jelent meg teljes terjedelmében.
Azóta az újság online felületéről eltávolításra került. (De az internet nem felejt!)

http://hungarianszamizdat.blogspot.hu/2016/11/utokozles.html


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 November 20)

Mrhacker írta:


> Popper Péter 2015-ben írt, de azóta még aktuálisabbá vált írása Orbán Viktorról.
> Az írás 2015-ben jelent meg teljes terjedelmében.
> Azóta az újság online felületéről eltávolításra került. (De az internet nem felejt!)
> 
> http://hungarianszamizdat.blogspot.hu/2016/11/utokozles.html


*
Köszönöm, hogy feltetted és lehetővé vált, hogy elolvashassam. Popper Péterben soha nem csalódtam, most sem. Orbán Viktorban sokan csalódtak, s mégis újból és újból rá szavaznak. A miértet nem tudom megérteni, bármennyire is keresem az okát. Próbálnék udvariasan fogalmazni, hogy minden szentnek maga felé hajlik a keze... meg hasonló okosságokat leírni. Ez viszont nem igaz, de csak annyiban, hogy O.V. nem szent. Soha nem is volt az, sziszifuszi módon szedte össze a vagyont, a birtokait, mindent tarol és a lelkiismeretét már régen elveszítette.


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 November 20)

Elnézést, de tévedésből hibásan írtam ki (elgépeltem) tegnap, hogy 2015-ben íródott. Nem 2015-ben, hanem 2005-ben. Kijavítottam.


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 8)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Rendkívül figyelemre méltó írást, blogot olvastam a Facen. Áthoztam, nem hiszem, hogy csak számomra érdekes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 8)

Nos, hogy az ország nagyobbik fele tisztában van a helyzettel:ez valószínű... Ennek ellenére O.V. támogatottsága igen jelentős, még a tárgyilagos közvéleménykutatók szerint is. Milyen következtetés vonható ebből le?.. gyáva népnek nincs hazája...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 10)

*
A vasárnapról már leszállt Döbrögi és a keresztények... De forr az üstjükben a további "csemege", a bevásárlóközpontok ellen. Most a parkolóhelyeket célozzák és még ki tudja még mit? Nem bírják elviselni, hogy az egyszerű, hónapról, napról-napra élő emberek olcsóbban tudnak vásárolni. Örömöm, hogy nem látnak az agyamba, milyen gondolatok forrnak ott, ha tudnák, talán nem élném meg a másnapot sem.


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 12)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Igaz, igaz, igaz - háromszor is IGAZ!*
> 
> _Éles szemű munkatársunk_ hívta fel erre az írásra a figyelmünket. Úgy éreztem, ezt nem tarthatjuk meg magunknak, közzé kell tenni. Nem mintha* erről az országban élők* nem tudnának, tudunk, nap, mint nap a történésekkel - szembesülünk. S, minden marad a régiben. Kérdés, hogy meddig? Meddig lehet még feszegetni azt a bizonyos húrt, amely már legtöbbünkben a szakadás előtt van. Sőt, ha_* itt, az országhatáron belül élők,*_ másként, másképpen gondolkodunk, *országunk vezetője - kiröppen és - határainkon túl osztja az észt. Annyira ám, hogy az ott élők, már aki rendelkezik magyar igazolvánnyal, visszatarthatatlan ingert érez arra, hogy belemásszon, bele szóljon a mi, az országunk határán belül élőknek az életébe. *
> Hogyan és miként?
> ...


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 12)

Nos, az egymillió munkahely valószínüleg megvan.Csak nem Magyarországon...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Augusztus 5)

*Ez a videó hamarosan négy éves lesz, de azóta semmi nem változott,* sőt!
A "keresztapa" és sleppje, azóta még többet harapott a mi pénzünkből, a brüsszeli küldeményekből és "sorolhatnám" a soros dolgokat...
Tényfeltáró videó ez, mind többeknek meg kellene látnia.
Nosza, akkor nézzük együtt, s próbáljunk ne gutaütést kapni  .
El nem tudom képzelni, *ki lehet az*, aki egy asztalnál vagy akár számítógépen számolja, írja össze, hol kell elkötni és elvágni a különböző szálakat és érdekeltségeket. Ki lehet az, aki a háttérből "sikeresen" mozgatja a dolgokat, mit hol kell eladni, venni, megszerezni és Lőrinc barát,vagy egyéb rokonnnnynak a nevére "becsekkolni" 
**
Ezek után, s a több infó tudatában, mint a vb lezajlása, a sok-sok külön pénzek elsilbolása, de említhetném akár a Paksi Atomerőművet, a külföldi ingatlanokat, amit ez a kormány fenn tart és működtet nagyon sok pénzért, de ne feledkezzünk meg a jövő évi választásról, amelyről borzadályokat hallgathattunk és olvashattunk.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Augusztus 29)

Még ma is érvényes, ma is aktuális!
A videó több éve készült, de igaz és őszinte.

No és itt a második videó, ami szintén igaz és aktuális:

*
Egy a gond, jelenlegi kormányunknak csak keze van, amivel mindent begyömöszöl a saját zsebeibe. No meg szeme, hogy mit is érdemes MÉG "bezsákolni", de lelkiismerete, füle, hogy meghallja ezeket a valós és igaz dolgokat? No e két dologban fogyatékosok.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Augusztus 31)

*Pesti Humor egy jellemző gyöngyszeme:*
(Amikor 1x) meghal Döbrögi és menne már a mennyországba. Bekopog. Kijön Szent Péter és azt mondja neki:
– Hát, eléggé félrevezető életed volt, ígérgettél aztán kiderült, hogy hazudtál. De van egy lehetőséged. 1 napot el kell töltened a pokolban, egyet a mennyben és aztán dönthetsz hol szeretnél lenni az idők végezetéig.
Így is lett. Döbrögi lemegy körülnézni a pokolba. Ott az összes cimborája, Martiniznek, ökröt sütnek, golfoznak. Nem akar hinni a szemének. Miután eltöltött egy napot, felnéz a mennybe is. Látja, hogy ott hatalmas békesség, az emberek kiegyensúlyozottak, minden tökéletesen működik az ott levők teljes megelégedésére. Lejár a nap és döntenie kell. Kérdi Szent Péter:
– Nos, hol szeretnél élni?
– Hát lehet, hogy butaság, _a földieknek ne mondjátok meg_, de én inkább a poklot választom.
– Rendben, legyen hát.

Döbrögi lemegy a pokolba, maga Lucifer nyitja ki a kaput,
ahogy belép, be is csapódik mögötte. Látja ám, hogy a barátai koszosak, büdösek, a szemétből esznek.. Felháborodva fordul oda Luciferhez:
– Lucifer!!! Panaszt teszek. Tegnapelőtt nem ez volt itt!
– Ja, az volt a kampány, aztán választottál; ezek pedig itt a reformok… De hiszen, ezt Nálad jobban senki, de senki nem tudja. Sőt ezt én is Tőled tanultam.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 20)

Itt egy bátor ember, aki ilyen adatokat mond be, pironkodás nélkül. 
Ez ma hangzott el, 2017. szeptember 20-án:

Nem fél, hogy rászakad az Országház plafonja. Vagy csak jól csinálták meg? Mármint a plafont és nem az országunkat, a jelenlegi kormányzás alatt...


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Szeptember 20)

Majd kiderül ha az osztrákok kipicsizzák a magyarokat, és az angolok is szelektálni kezdenek, valóban tud-e mindenkinek munkát adni aki dolgozni akar.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 20)

Beka Holt írta:


> Majd kiderül ha az osztrákok kipicsizzák a magyarokat, és az angolok is szelektálni kezdenek, valóban tud-e mindenkinek munkát adni aki dolgozni akar.


*
Most sem tud. A híres-nevezetes nyugdíjas szövetkezet, aminek megalakulását minden adó ordítozta, ők sem tudnak a nyugdíjasoknak folyamatos munkát adni. Olyat, amit el is tudnak végezni idősebben, netán mozgássérülten. 
S, akkor a sok egészséges fiatalokról nem is szóltam még.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 9)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 14)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 14)

*No comment...*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 18)

*A levelet nem én írtam, de maximálisan egyet értek minden szavával, minden sorával és minden gondolatával! A Facen találkoztam vele, s mivel igaznak tartom, behoztam.*



KaKa - Kopika Zagyam

EGY FELHÁBORODOTT ÉDESAPA VÉLEMÉNYE:
Nagyon jól teszik? Na idefigyelj te cinikus, pökhendi, senkiházi! Már térerő sincs körülötted, mert elszívta az az öntelt, torz világképed. Téged hitelesíteni kéne, mint Isten 11. csapását.
Hogy van pofád, hogy mersz felbüfögni ilyen mondatokat az arany- málna szádon?
A három gyerekemből kettő már Angliában dolgozik. A harmadik még csak 16, de esze ágában sincs itt maradni. Nem kalandvágyból, hanem kényszerből mentek el, te ideggyenge ösztönlény!
*Hol a lehetőség? Hol a perspektíva? Ez egy morálisan és gazdaságilag lepusztult ország, aminek a korrupció az államformája.* Ma már büszkén viselitek a titulust, nyílt titok, miközben azzal kérkedtek irritáló, fennhéjázó módon, hogy ha nem tetszik akkor „csináld utánunk”.
Ja, és ha valakinek ez az alávaló létforma megfekszi a gyomrát, netán kritikai véleményt formál az menjen külföldre, mert hazaáruló? Itt született baszkikám és itt akar élni! De nem tud!
Miattad képtelen szembe nézni az élet nehézségeivel, mert már a hitét is elloptad!
Keményvonalasan adod a tudtunkra, hogy igenis király vagy és azt csinálsz velünk amit csak akarsz. Mindemellett, nem azért bíztuk rád (vagy aki rád bízta, mert én nem) ezt az országot és *a nemzet vagyonát, ami a miénk, nem a tiéd, hogy baromságokra tékozold, mások kezére átjátsszad, és lefölözd magadnak, te zsarnok!*
Mi nem egy tálból cseresznyéztünk haver! Te nem a jótékony amerikai nagybácsi vagy, az egyetlen megmaradt élő rokon, hogy okos tanácsokat osztogass. Te feláldoztál minket és a gyermekeink jövőjét a pénz oltárán! *Te a saját meggazdagodásodat választottad! Te vagy államférfi? 
Egy arrogáns, önző, felkapaszkodott szegénylegény vagy, akinek kellő módon nagy pofád volt ahhoz a szerencséhez - amit csináltak neked -, hogy a pillanat urává válj!*
Nézd! Látom, te jól megvagy! *Van már elég pénzed, a gyerekeidnek is vejestül mindenestül, mert kétes úton összeharácsoltátok magatoknak strómanokon keresztül, meg mit tudom én hogyan.* Ez a része már nem is érdekel, csak a kérdésemre feltett válasz miatt idegeskedem:
*Nem lehetne, hogy ti mennétek a búbánatos pitlibe, egy idegen bolygóra?*
Már nagyon időszerű lenne! Mondom ezt, már csak azért is, mert marad azért az országban jó néhány fiatal, akiknek elege van a fékevesztett önkényuralmadból. Akik nem segélyen és közmunkán akarnak tengődni, akik nem adják fel az otthonukat és nem akarnak skype-gyerekek lenni, akik Magyarországon szeretnének tanulni, létezni, alkotni, akár megváltani!
Sok millió embert hülyének nézhetsz, de a saját érdekedben mondom, velük ne tedd! Erősen megkopott már a hatalmad, szaga van a mannára égett olajnak, ne csipegess már belőle, mert már annyit zabáltál a közösből, hogy hasra esik a zsírodon a napsugár.
Legyen szépen elég és ballagjál ki 2018. ferbruár 23-án a Kossuth térre, szembesülni a ténnyel!
Ők momentán nem 'csak' fiatalok, hanem a jövő nemzedéke! Nem demens megélhetési szavazók, akikre rá tudod sózni a négyszázezres paplant az ajándék serpenyővel! Látod?
Ők ellened maradtak itt! Félsz? Ugye, hogy félsz!
*/Küszöbönazingerküszöböm/ S. Attila
**
Ezt elolvasva elgondolkoztam, különben is jó szokásom. Miért van az, hogy itthon nem lehet normálisan élni? Miért van az, hogy a határon kívüliekre szórják a pénzt, amikor itthon is lenne helye. Akkor kell a többieket segíteni, amikor már itthon minden rendben lenne, de nincs! Semmi sincs rendben. Bárhová nézünk, minden süllyed. Itthon hiába dolgozol, nem érzed magad olyan embernek, aki még a szabadságát is úgy töltheti el, hogy valóban pihenhessen. Rabszolgatartás van itthon, rabszolgatartás és ebből nincs kitörés. Valóban nincs?!
Ha az emberek többsége közönyös, lusta és nemtörődöm, akkor valóban itt gebedünk meg egy kirabolt országban, ahol jelenlegi kormányunk vezetője az esti sötéttel próbálgatja fejére a Szent Koronát.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 24)

*A Svéd Akadémia gyorshíre: *
a Svéd Királyi Akadémia döntése szerint az idei fizikai Nobel-díjat mégsem Stephen Hawking kapja A kvantumállapot-változások, az energiafluktuáció, és a béta-bozon perdület non lineáris összefüggései címet viselő kutatásáért, hanem megosztva _Orbán Viktor_, Magyarország miniszterelnöke és _Matolcsy György_ jegybankelnök, ex gazdasági miniszter, akik az Einstein-féle relativitás-elméletet megdöntve bebizonyították, hogy *a sötétség gyorsabban terjed, mint a fény*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 2)

No comment...



László Szalay


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 2)

Ez "csodaszép"! Már régen kiérdemelte a "cárevicska", de nevezhetném akár "döbröginek" is.

Csodás!??  Helyében én elsüllyedtem volna...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 2)

*Ezt Nektek is látnotok kell:*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 8)

*Orbán imádkozik, csak ő tudja, hogy miért, kiért...*
(a fotó friss, 4 órás)


----------



## Kaszazsu (2018 Április 10)

http://www.anephangja.com/2018/04/friss-elkepesztoen-szivszorito-es-igaz.html
*Törőcsik Mari levele - érdemes elolvasni! *


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 11)

*No comment...*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 4)

*Mai a hír...*
Orbán a Kossuth rádióban, mai napon arról beszélt, mire is készül? Lesz alkotmánymódosítás, természetesen. Végre elfogadhatják a Stop Sorost, és végre már nem vonja el a figyelmét az irányításról a migrációs válság, úgyhogy lesz ideje egyéb ügyekre koncentrálni.
A felálló új Miniszterelnöki Kormányirodáról azt mondta, hogy „egy erős, közvetlenül hozzám rendelt központja lesz a kormányzatnak”; ez fogja összehangolni a minisztériumok közigazgatási államtitkárainak munkáját, végzi majd a gazdasági ellenőrzést, de *lesz benne egy egységes hírszerzési központ is. *
Igen, az is!
Semjén mellé pedig még két újabb helyettes is várható: egy a nemzetbiztonságért felelős Pintér Sándor belügyminiszter személyében, Varga Mihály pedig gazdaságért felelős helyettes lesz.Ja, és persze, csak hogy tudjuk: „Nem a liberális demokrácia, hanem a kereszténydemokrácia építése a cél.”
*
(Zárójelben kérdezném, hiába no' kíváncsi vagyok. Kikről és miket akarnak majd megtudni? Szomszéd a szomszédot feljelenti, beviszik, kihallgatják, a fene nagy semmiért? Vagy csak azért, mert haragos a haragosának rosszat akar? Visszalépünk az ötvenes évekbe?)
Ez ami teljesen megfosztja a magyar állampolgárokat attól, hogy a saját hazájukban otthon érezzék magukat, a biztonságról már nem is énekelnék.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 14)

No comment...

**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 16)

*No comment...*


----------



## setni (2018 Május 16)




----------



## tornando (2018 Május 16)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is ertem miert kell mindennek "nemzeti" nek lenni? Teljesen elcsepelik ezt a szot, erteket veszti magasztos voltat, ha mindenre hasznaljak.


Nem kell az egész ez kell mert
Az elkoptatásról elhasználásról szól
Már régóta ezt vallom
Nem csak a nemzet, nemzeti szó és fogalommal.
Minden emelkedett jelző vagy dologgal kapcsolatban.
Ilyen elkoptatás alá eshet az Erdély a Székely a székely himnusz.A magyar himnusz és fogalomkörök
Elképzeltem átéltem buszon Erdélyben a székely vezetőkkel,vendéglátókkal
Elénekeltette a bezsongott magyarországi csoport a székely himnuszt.
De már tizedjére nagyon unták a vendéglátók.
De bezsongott itthoniak nem.
Úgy elképzeltem
A Budapesti 6 villamoson minden 10 percben valami csoport elénekelné
micsoda lejáratás elkoptatottá válna.
de ugyanez elmondható lenne a magyar himnuszról is
Minden általános iskolai óra aszal kezdődne.
Még a napi egy is sok.
Ezeket meg kell tartani rendkívüli alkalmakra
a nemzeti szót is
Mert úgy giccsé züllesztenék mint Indiában a Tradeu a népviselet indokolatlan túlzó használatát


----------



## tornando (2018 Május 16)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *No comment...*



Az üzenetben itt a képen volt egy szó amit már elkoptatnak a mém és képfelirat készítők
Épp az előbb írtam az elkoptatottságról.
Nem kellene mert kontrahatásúvá válik


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 1)

*Nézd meg ezt a videót és gondold át, mi vár ránk... Ezt nem hagyhatjuk!*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 3)

*Koronával díszített "trónja" már van döbröginek, a korona még várat magára...*

A Miniszterelnökségi Sajtóiroda felvételén, hogy _Manfred Weber_ EPP-listavezető egy koronás Kossuth-címerrel ellátott széken támaszkodott, amikor a múlt héten abban a teremben járt, ahol a kormányüléseket tartják. A további képeken az is látható, hogy egyetlen másik szék sincs a helyiségben, amin hasonló királyi jelkép volna, vagyis a szék (a trón) alkalmasint Orbán Viktoré. Mindezt azok után, hogy az eleve archaizáló alaptörvénnyel kivették az ország hivatalos nevéből a köztársaságot, és a miniszterelnök, akinél amúgy is szinte minden irányítás és hatalom összpontosul, a Várba költözött. 
Azért ez így, együtt már elég hátborzongató


----------

